# Hunting in Sask.



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

I plan on heading to Sask. this fall for the first time and I was wondering if there is a lot of the bigger species of Canadians up there or if it was mostly lessers and Snow Geese. Which side of the Providence is better for a mix of Ducks and Geese? East or West?


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Yes, we do have the bigger species of Canadians here. They are usually the ones holding the hockey sticks...


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

:rollin:

I just got done lecturing a coworker over saying Canadas vs Canadians. :lol:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Did they get it Matt? I have given up trying to explain it to people. Burl


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Joneser, you have to take into account the intelligence level of your co-workers....with the exception of a few.

:thumb:


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

Squeeker said:


> Yes, we do have the bigger species of Canadians here. They are usually the ones holding the hockey sticks...


 8)

That's good stuff!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

A buddy of mine told me a story about a guy that was headed to canada last year on a hunting trip. He got stopped at the border and was asked what the nature of his trip was and without thinking he said he was coming up to hunt canadians. Apparently it wasn't all that funny of a situation when he realized what he had said, as his car got the strip job.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Squeeker,

That is really funny stuff - good one.

Most of the locals I've run into in Sask, even if otherwise avid outdoorsmen, don't seem to get real excited about hunting waterfowl other than the big blacks and and maybe specks. You, bro and nd are clearly among the exceptions, but seems like the bulk of your fellow Sasker's don't have a lot of interest in the ducks and whites even though they seem to be hanging out there longer and longer each Fall and Spring.

With all the water up that way this year, have you heard any concerns over botchelism (sp?) break outs this year? I've been told the primary cause is when rising water causes vegitation to break down and mess with oxygen levels, so it would seem that conditions could be ripe. Let's keep our fingers crossed for "no", but have you heard anything in that regard?


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Squeeker said:


> Yes, we do have the bigger species of Canadians here. They are usually the ones holding the hockey sticks...


We usually do well hunting out of our layout blinds amidst a large spread of Labatts and poutine on the larger subspecies.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah, it's kind of weird around here that way. All of my relatives (as well as my wife's) that used to hunt waterfowl always preferred going after the big Canadas. My relatives seem to have a perception that it is the Canadas that are the elusive ones and difficult to decoy. I am hoping that after I have spent big bucks recently on Bigfoots, a short reed call, and two laydown blinds, I can give my Dad a big fat "I told you so" when I make those honkers do stupid things.

The people that I have spoken with seem to go after Specks because they taste better than any of the others. I've never actually had a Speck on it's own, so I have no idea if they actually do taste better.

It's all fine by me though, since there is virtually no pressure on the big flocks of Snows.

I haven't heard anything of botchelism (sp?) break-outs this year, but I really don't talk to many people about hunting conditions, etc...Well, because there really aren't that many people to discuss things with.


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

Opps sorry hope I didn't offend the bigger canadians up there!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This is what I've learned over the years, some may argue but it's a staring point.

Ducks are all over the province although I've seen more west than east.

The whites are typically further east, the darks (little one's anyways) are typically further west.

If your main goal is big darks and ducks, I'd check out Manitoba as they have a ton of both, unusually high this year with all the water.

Good luck.



Water Swater said:


> I plan on heading to Sask. this fall for the first time and I was wondering if there is a lot of the bigger species of Canadians up there or if it was mostly lessers and Snow Geese. Which side of the Providence is better for a mix of Ducks and Geese? East or West?


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks Chris


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

The farmers in the interlake region have had problems with to much water and there will be plenty of fields that don't have crop this fall. It will put a lot of pressure on the areas that where able to get a crop in.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> We usually do well hunting out of our layout blinds amidst a large spread of Labatts and poutine on the larger subspecies.


Like Labatts and Poutine would last long enough with the nodak crew to draw in anything........Huey would be on that stuff like stink on _ _ _ _!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Dan,
Let's go up to Sask late in the season...this year....who else wants to go?
If we wait until later then the birds will be around and on the ND/SASK border.

I've really missed not going up there the last two years.


----------

